

My app is earning $30,000 per year. Would you like to buy it? - quicksale

This is the second time I&#x27;ve posted about this. The first time saw interest from a few people, but a sale hasn&#x27;t been finalized yet, so I&#x27;m trying once more.<p>I have an iOS and Android app that are earning about $30,000 per year, combined. It&#x27;s been sitting and earning that, but I feel like a lot more features could be added (possibly a webapp component) and sales would rise more. It&#x27;s not what I truly want to be working on, so I&#x27;m trying to sell it so I can focus on other ideas.<p>Around $15,000 of that $30,000 is subscriptions. Some are monthly subscriptions, some are yearly subscriptions, but right now that comes out to around $15,000. The subscriptions are all through Google Play and Apple App Store.<p>I&#x27;d like to sell the app for around $60,000. The sooner I sell it, the better.<p>It is an app for small business owners. I will provide the link, as well as App Annie revenue &#x2F; download statistics, if you are interested. Just drop a note here, and I&#x27;ll have the information over to you ASAP.
======
tjtang
I'm interested if it's still available. Please email me at teejtang at
google's email service.

------
opless
Why do you wish to sell the app?

Why don't you link to the apps on google play or the app store?

------
iamshariq
Hey man. I'd be interested in buying if the revenues are sustainable. Lets
talk. My email is: funsecretshq@gmail.com Thanks

------
ven
What category does your app fall into? What is the best way to get hold of
you?

~~~
quicksale
It is a business app. Drop your email and I'll reach out to you - we can Skype
today if you'd like.

------
noirs53
I'm interested - noirs53@yahoo.com

